# Kompozer Problems



## yvonnebeanie (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear Tech Guy,

I am having problems saving in Kompozer. I keep getting the messasge" Saving File failed!' My computer crashed recently and I did a back up and restore. Ever since I have had this problem. I am at wits end as I am trying to meet a deadline. Please help!!
I am operating Windows Vista.

Thanks

YB


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds like a permissions problem.

In windows explorer, right-click on the directory and/or files you are trying to modify and check the user permissions. Make sure that your username has write permissions.


----------

